# Oven Vent - How do you open it?



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

We bought our Hymer C544K a few months ago but have only recently attempted to use the oven. The manual says to open the oven vent. We found what looked like it could be a cover for the oven vent on the back of the van but we didn't have a key to open it. When we bought the van the dealer gave us one key for all the habitation locks and this doesn't fit the vent.

Having spoken to the dealer about this we were told that you don't need a key, the cover can just be prised off. John has tried with a variety of tools and is unable to open the cover. Does anyone know how to open the vent?


Chris


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

If all else fails Chris you can get an electric drill and carefully drill through the centre of the lock. You can replace it later. As I say though if all else fails.

Dick


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

That doesn't look like a vent it looks very much like an external gas point!!!!! 

DONT DRILL TILL YOU ARE SURE!!!!!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I agree, never seen a locked vent and not at that level

Is the Dealer close, I'd get him to sort it

Aldra


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

"Having spoken to the dealer about this we were told that you don't need a key, the cover can just be prised off."

Would it be untoward of me to suggest that, since the cover in the picture clearly has a lock and keyhole, the dealer is talking balderdash?
:roll:


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

That is a Reich external gas point for a barbecue (or similar). You should have been given a separate key for it.

Reich Gas Point


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Looks like a water point that plumps into the vans water system was looking at one on a caravan a little while ago. 
Not an oven vent.
Andy


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

What ever is in the box you can most probably get the lid off by tapping the hinge pin out with a slim punch. It looks the same as mine and I had the lid off mine for paint matching purposes.

Once you have the lid off replacing the entire lock is very simple. You can buy one complete in pretty much any caravan shop for a few pounds. Don't waste time trying to have a key made or replace the barrel, it's more hassle than it's worth and would cost more that just replacing it completely which is a five minute DIY job..

All that assumes that your dealer won't do it for you.

I doubt very much that there is a vent in there, that cover is more like one for a BBQ point or an external shower.

Alan.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Well, thank you all very much for the extremely interesting replies. Having looked at JeanLuc's link and checked the position we agree it probably is a gas point. 

In that case there is no urgency at the moment but we are still left wondering how the oven is vented. We've looked inside the oven and found a possible vent at the back, but there is no apparent way of closing it so we're not sure why the manual said to open it.

Oh well, back to the manual to check the actual wording.

Thanks a lot


Chris


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

OK, the manual says -
_
Turning on:
Remove cap from waste gas vent.
Open regulator tap on the gas bottle and the gas isolator tap "Oven"
.... etc.

Turning off:
Turn control knob to position "off"
Close regulator tap on the gas bottle and the gas isolator tap "Oven'
Place cap on waste gas vent. _

I can't find any cap, though there does appear to be a vent in the back of the oven. Where it vents to I haven't a clue.

Chris


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I would not worry too much about oven vents, you van is well enough vented to be safe and many van manuals are not fully tailored to the actual van they are in. I think there is a good chance if no vent is obvious that there isn't one.

Our van has a vent but now the oven does not. The oven manual specifically states that it is a non-vented oven. This is not the original oven as the first one would not stay lit in a breeze and when it did it took ages to cook anything. Investigating the problem we found that Frankia had cut a vent hole in the back of the non-vented oven opposite the external fitting despite the oven manual clearly stating that it was non-vented.

I would not worry about it but if you are bothered contact the oven manufacturer and ask whether it needs venting, Alan.


----------

